# Rain Upstream!!



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DFW received a really good rain! Lake Livingston's level will rise back up!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

YES!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

How long does it take the water to get down here?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

gemba said:


> How long does it take the water to get down here?


Probably a week to 10 days. The level has held its own the last few days due to some rain, and may drop an inch or 2 before the rise begins. But I feel for sure the worst is over. We were losing about 1/2" per day on lake level for quite awhile, glad that will end.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

We received alot in the Woodlands on Friday. 
Pine trees were dieing and we needed it bad.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news hope it doesn’t do a total wash out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Livingston is 90 Percent full. Richland Chambers is 83 Percent full. I expect that after RC gets a sip they'll send the left overs to Livingston. I understand Dallas received ten inches in an overnight rainfall total. I suspect that both RC and Livingston will get a good refreshment.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wedge said:


> Livingston is 90 Percent full. Richland Chambers is 83 Percent full. I expect that after RC gets a sip they'll send the left overs to Livingston. I understand Dallas received ten inches in an overnight rainfall total. I suspect that both RC and Livingston will get a good refreshment.


Richland Chambers does let their leftovers go to the Trinity, but is fed by the two creeks. Not meaning to argue, but no matter what RC does, there will will be a lot of water coming into Lake Livingston.
Give or take a bit of time, Livingston will be full soon..... no doubt about it.


----------



## Doc Woody (8 mo ago)

Just in time for Labor Day.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

If I want to go wander around and mark stumps, this weekend is the time to do it.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Hopefully, it doesn’t bring all the timber out! and make another login lake. Lol


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Good time to go up in Harmon and mark stumps


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like a slug of 33+K is leaving the river just below Waxahachie. I wonder how much the low river and creeks are soaking up the rise as it comes down? Or if it means the rise will move fast, at any rate it sure is great to have some water coming down.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Im,gonna guess alot of this water will be absorbed before irwget to the Lake.

Im some will make it down here, but I bet it won't be the full deal.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Riverside has risen over a foot in the last 24 hours. The trend is 72 hours of full flownot including rising and falling. My prediction is 20k flow for 72 hours based on upper river swell.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I wonder if it will take that much to get to pool level or will some be released?


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Jigger said:


> I wonder if it will take that much to get to pool level or will some be released?


NWS says not even full pool.





National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service


National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service (AHPS)



water.weather.gov


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah it looks like the water will spread out over the huge lake and not bring it up to pool level, there were a lot of dry ditches between here and Dallas.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I wasn't. going to bust any bodies bubble but I agree Loy. This water.will not.do much. It might give the Lake a litle rise but I doubt much.

There is a lot of dry cracked earth that will soak t up. Biggest slug I see is 26000 cfs. I bet it aint 26k by the time it hits the dam.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Took a ride around the island to run the saltwater out of the engine this and noticed more rebar driven in exposed stumps. I marked them good, sure hope others do!
I noticed that folks have pulled down some stumps around the island that used to be in 8' to 10' FOW. We are going to miss every single stump that get removed from the quickly aging lake.
I don't think this latest round of upriver rain will bring it back up, but I hope it gets back to pool level soon as there are a lot of people talking about removing stumps, sawing down trees out in the lake etc...
Those are bad ideas, the lake is aging much faster than TPWD thought it would and cover is disappearing.
The shad and minnows gather around the trees that have a algae on them underwater and draw other fish. So I suggest marking boat lanes free of stumps to the places you like yo go and leave the cover in the lake.
A long piece of rebar is really dangerous in a stump out on the lake too, any PVC that is slipped over them soon rots from the sun and it's just a boat punji stick then.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> .....
> A long piece of rebar is really dangerous in a stump out on the lake too, any PVC that is slipped over them soon rots from the sun and it's just a boat punji stick then.


I feel the same way about rebar, and have pulled some up before to help save boats.
I still think we will get back to pool level from what rain has already fallen.
I predict that sometime Friday 09/02/22 LL will hit full pool. If so, it sure will make Labor Day weekend better for many people.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was up some at my slip today, but a long shot from pool level. The south end out in the middle has incredible water quality right not, a deep steely blue.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

9 more inches to full pool!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Tie a gallon jug on top of the stumps and sink you a bundle of willow limbs or sweetgum limbs and you have a win win. You can see the stumps when the lake comes up and you may even have a crappie hole.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

There are no crappie there.


----------



## glenpaud (Apr 18, 2015)

Riverside ramp today 8/30


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Jigger said:


> There are no crappie there.


 lol


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

The swell just began to drop at around midinght 8/30. Its dropping pretty fast. The river will look like those images for the next few days. The lake will fill and some would be poured down the drain!!


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

They have opened the gates already


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Jigger said:


> They have opened the gates already


Yes, I saw that too. I thought they would, to keep from overshooting the lake level too much.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Water! I just got back from Sabine Pass jetties and see the lake is full and they are discharging 4.5K woo hoo!
I take the boat back to the slip tomorrow and will see how the water quality is, it has been great on the south end.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

The lake needs to be down 4-5 foot and they need to go out and dredge all the silted in creek mouths. You can't hardly even access half the creeks you could just 6-7 years ago. It's ridiculous


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't think there is an entity that would dreg those areas, I don't know who would take responsibility and spend the money. No individual will take it on for the same reason, and it will re-silt very quickly.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Not sure how the Lake came out but down stream at Liberty the rise put a foot or so of water over the weeds and such growing on the large exposed sand bar. You can still see the weeds sticking up so it came up some but not a whole lot.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Not sure how the Lake came out but down stream at Liberty the rise put a foot or so of water over the weeds and such growing on the large exposed sand bar. You can still see the weeds sticking up so it came up some but not a whole lot.


The lake reached pool on Thursday 09/01/22


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I can step onto my boat without climbing down a ladder now. The lake has maintained awesome water quality even with the big rise.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Good to here y'all got back to full!!!!!

We didn't get much of a rise this side of the dam. Not that we wanted much. The river came up just enough to cover the new weeds growing on the sand bars. We got what we needed as far as rain to get us out of the burn ban and looks like the drought is busted!!!!!!

I hoping Trinity Bay has good fall season!!!


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

This past weekend, we ran all the up to where the power lines crosses the river around Waterwood. It was clean water all the way there. Just south of the power lines was the leading edge of all the floating debris so we headed back to Cape Royale.


----------



## danielemartini4 (3 mo ago)

I wonder how much the low river and creeks are soaking up the rise as it comes down?




Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin​


----------

